# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Cấu hình này sử dụng HD4670 được không ạ

## nxtk2401

*em gà nên k biết chụp phần nào nên em chụp hết ạ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
*






*hd4670 1gb 900k bảo hành 3 năm k biết có đắt không các anh nhỉ
mong các anh tư vấn giúp em ạ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]*

----------


## daocba

*trả lời: cấu hình này sử dụng hd4670 được không ạ*

*không ai giúp [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
30 charrrrrrrrrrrrrr*

----------


## vietthuongmusic

*trả lời: cấu hình này sử dụng hd4670 được không ạ*

giá 1g 900k ko đắt đâu.
cấu hình card 256m này nếu muốn chơi game thì cần nâng cấp.

----------


## lovegoogle

*trả lời: cấu hình này sử dụng hd4670 được không ạ*




> giá 1g 900k ko đắt đâu.
> cấu hình card 256m này nếu muốn chơi game thì cần nâng cấp.


*nâng cấp sao a
không phải mua card về lắp dô là chơi thôi hả :-s*

----------

